
Middle Classes Around the World Grow Weary of Democracy - fraqed
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-02/middle-classes-around-the-world-grow-weary-of-democracy
======
jlg23
The most important part of this article is its last paragraph: "Joshua
Kurlantzick is senior fellow for Southeast Asia at the Council on Foreign
Relations."

With that in mind it is understandable that the rest is a over-generalization
that tries to find a one-size-fits-all explanation for political development
in various countries all over the world, lashing out at every "bad" guy.

For example, Evo Morales is mentioned once and even that in a questionable
context - the cited "little respect for any institutions [...] a vibrant
private sector" were actually what got him elected in first place - and not by
middle class but the dead poor who could not afford tripled rates for water[1]
and did not want to sell out their natural resources[2]. Contrary to what the
article claims later, this did not lead to economic devastation but to
"economic growth [...] higher than at any time in the last 30 years, averaging
4.9 percent".[3]

Maybe a disrespect for institutions, esp. when then are called IMF, is not a
bad thing after all.

    
    
        [1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochabamba_Water_War
        [2] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolivian_gas_conflict
        [3] http://cepr.net/publications/reports/bolivian-economy-during-morales-administration

